# Homebums in Houston, TX



## Danny Dissent (Feb 22, 2012)

so i met this dude in Houston named Joe. he seemed real cool. he would cook me and my gf food all day long, give us (something i can't mention here) for free, and american spirits all day. he has a camp under I610 and invited us. we stayed there for like 5 days. one day we got a half gal of whiskey and shared it with him. turns out he can't handle his alcohol, cuz he started freaking the fuck out and cracked a 40 over my head. i just flinched and was like "what the fuck dude?!?" and we started fighting. my gf and his broke it up. THEN a few days later the same thing happened. we shared our whiskey with him and he decided to randomly strike me with a fucking lead pipe. still didn't knock me out, so i threw him to the ground as his dog bit the shit out of me and my gf wound up breaking it up and breaking her fist on his jaw.

moral of the story: FUCK. HOME. BUMS.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 22, 2012)

wahahaahwow


----------



## Danny Dissent (Feb 23, 2012)

oh yeah, houston is full of colorful characters


----------



## left52side (Feb 23, 2012)

5TH Ward Baby ghetto boy stylie lol.
I just generally make it A point to stay away from homebums,I mean ill drink with them,but then leave as soon as homebum begin to get agro lol.


----------



## Danny Dissent (Mar 14, 2012)

barbuchon said:


> It's not a homebum thing, I don't know what makes you think that no travelers can act this way, or anybody for a fact. Why did you drink with him again in the first place?


 why the hell not? and yeah, i know.. there's plenty of people that get agro when drinking whiskey. oh well.

and left52, yeah dude.. i mean, most of em are fucking wingnuts anyway. i'll drink with em if they wanna offer me some booze lol


----------



## Shakou (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd have kicked rocks after the first incident. No point in putting up with further bull shit.


----------



## Danny Dissent (Mar 14, 2012)

Shakou said:


> I'd have kicked rocks after the first incident. No point in putting up with further bull shit.


 i wasn't really thinkin at the time. i let the first incident slide. but when it happened again, i seriously almost wound up slicing the guy. my girl had to rip me away from him.


----------



## Shakou (Mar 14, 2012)

Danny Dissent said:


> i wasn't really thinkin at the time. i let the first incident slide. but when it happened again, i seriously almost wound up slicing the guy. my girl had to rip me away from him.


 
You know, it's kind of ironic. I'm still fairly new to the whole traveler thing, but what I've found in regards to meeting people are those that are overly nice and generous are the sketchiest, and if you trust them and hang around them, you'll eventually discover they are nothing like they seem. We had one experience with someone who was on the surface your all around nice homeless guy, but as soon as he started drinking you had better get the hell away from him because he had a switch blade and he wasn't afraid to use it... I stay in touch with my instincts now.


----------



## Danny Dissent (Mar 14, 2012)

Shakou said:


> You know, it's kind of ironic. I'm still fairly new to the whole traveler thing, but what I've found in regards to meeting people are those that are overly nice and generous are the sketchiest, and if you trust them and hang around them, you'll eventually discover they are nothing like they seem. We had one experience with someone who was on the surface your all around nice homeless guy, but as soon as he started drinking you had better get the hell away from him because he had a switch blade and he wasn't afraid to use it... I stay in touch with my instincts now.


 damn dude, that's crazy. i usually try to stay away from homebums. they talk too much, and it's always bullshit lol
i don't know why the fuck i decided to kick it with that guy honestly lol


----------



## Shakou (Mar 14, 2012)

Danny Dissent said:


> damn dude, that's crazy. i usually try to stay away from homebums. they talk too much, and it's always bullshit lol
> i don't know why the fuck i decided to kick it with that guy honestly lol


 
I don't really mind home bums. Sure, you find some that are bat shit crazy and annoying, but I've found a lot of them to actually be pretty informative and helpful. There's this one guy I know back in my home town of Keene, NH who I met when I moved out of my apartment and into the woods for the very first time. I came across him while walking through the woods, trying to find a place to set up a tent. He had actually built an indian camp in the middle of the woods and invited me to have some breakfast with him. I was leary at first because this was the first time I ever had contact with anyone like that, but decided I could learn a lot from him, so I sat down and hung out for a bit. Turns out, he was just a regular guy who decided the cost of housing was to much and preferred living in the woods. He got me started with a good camp set up, and taught me all the secrets to being homeless. 

Holy shit I'd have been lost without that guy.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 14, 2012)

Danny Dissent said:


> one day we got a half gal of whiskey and shared it with him. turns out he can't handle his alcohol, cuz he started freaking the fuck out and cracked a 40 over my head.THEN a few days later the same thing happened. we shared our whiskey with him and he decided to randomly strike me with a fucking lead pipe.
> moral of the story: FUCK. HOME. BUMS.


 
Nah, moral of the story is that your your lack of judgement nearly got your killed.
After the first incident, did you not feel this was the kind of person to avoid spending time with, much less providing alcohol to?

Oh yeah, I'm a parttime homebum. I'm virtually indistinguishable from many homebums. I know a shitton of crappy fucking travelers and I'm often relieved to see that somebody from out of town has left or is leaving. So, can we agree that it isn't homebums that are always the problem?
People are people.


----------



## Danny Dissent (Mar 23, 2012)

yeah you guys are right. 

haha speaking of bat shit crazy, i was just in del rio, and we ran into this guy that must've been up for like a week tweekin his balls off. he literally came out of nowhere like "hey! they say the water in del rio is bad. thats what they say on the city station! i was just by the filter systems and i found some sanitation spray. hey! you guys ever seen godzilla where they kill him with light?" and then he went RAWWWWWWW and acted like godzilla. then disappeared again like THAT.


----------



## Danny Dissent (Mar 23, 2012)

and i've definitely run into a few really cool, genuine guys that were homebumming it. i'm just referring to this motherfucker in this post


----------



## outskirts (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't avoid homebums, I just don't hang around with them for more than a couple hours and I don't give em' hard liquor.
It's not that I feel superior to them or anything, it's the opposite, just showing some respect for their "space".
I just figure the cops in that town already know them and probably don't bother them too often, so the last thing the
homebum needs is some wandering stranger getting them drunk and drawing attention or causing trouble.
The homebum's camp, along with the neighborhood/area they inhabit is their home even though they are homeless.
When I come across homebums in their camp, my general rule is to get a few beers to share with them, NOT whiskey,
and chill and swap stories for a little while. Many of them are a wealth of info about the town that you just found yourself
in and know almost nothing about. And like a good visitor, I don't overstay my welcome.
With people in general, you gotta watch giving people you don't know hard liquor. A couple beers are usually pretty safe if
you don't know someone's drinking habits.


----------



## Chewbacka (Mar 23, 2012)

i can agree with the homebum thing. most of them are shaddy people that you got to watch out for. They act like they own the town and will try and blow up your shit when flying a sign. And if theirs a chick with you, they tend to creep up on them and act all weird. And babble on about shit that doesn't make sense. Most of them can seem cool and then once they get drunk, it goes downhill from there. Had a homebum spend about 30 bucks on me and a couple people buying us booze. Me and a friend were making one last trip to the store and when we came back both of our girlfriends were flipping shit on him. he was trying to get them to hop out without us. Telling them gross shit and just acting like a fool. When I got over there and confronted him he knew I was pissed. I myself flipped shit on him and told him to get lost before I kicked his face in. All he could do was sit there and beg for me to forgive him and let him hop out with us. After about 5 minutes he realized I was getting closer to kicking the shit out of him. He took off stumbling down the tracks without his booze. So we sat there, opened the 30 box and waited for about 30 minutes till our train came. 

Not all homebums are bad, but I haven't met to many that were good people. And of course they talk a lot.... they don't have many people to talk to. Travelers run into other travelers all the time and get drunk and sit around and bs. It's hard for homebums to find others to talk to. Plus travelers get housed up and people will come and sit and talk to you while you are busking/flying a sign. You never hear of a homebum getting housed up. It's a rule of them for me not to get them drunk. That's when they tend to get worse and act dumb....


----------



## Danny Dissent (Mar 23, 2012)

outskirts, you speak the truth man. and chewbacka, hell yeah. at least SOME people aren't coming at my neck for telling a tale and actually talking to me like a person.


----------



## outskirts (Mar 25, 2012)

Danny Dissent said:


> outskirts, you speak the truth man. and chewbacka, hell yeah. at least SOME people aren't coming at my neck for telling a tale and actually talking to me like a person.


Just be a little more selective about who you drink with in the future. Some people unfortunately just get violent when they drink.
Sometimes it's best to just give homebums tobacco instead of booze.


----------

